# Possible solutions to fishermen vs boaters battle



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the biggest problem with boater/skiers is there lack of respect for fishermen, I myself enjoy boating, I just don't understand why they have to ski right on top of other boats. Usually there is plenty of room on a lake, but for some unknown reason the think they need an audience to see how great they are or something. It gets real frustrating as a fisherman, Saturday was very scary, one boat came so close to me that its wake started coming over my bow, and as you know once it starts coming its hard to stop. I just wish they would respect fisherman and go to the part of the lake that they are not.!!!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

The State/County needs to do something, how many boats need to sink or people need to me killed before they enforce the current laws? If the problem is money then tax power-boaters like they do fisherman with excise taxes and licenses. They need to do something, most of the power-boaters either don't understand the dangers or they are mentally defective. How many of you have had a power-boater speed past you with in 30 feet with a friendly wave? 

I personally think they are mentally defective. Why go out in a boat and not fish?:wink:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I tend to think grousehunter has it pegged, between ignorance and non inforcement no other laws or rules would help.

As a skier my favorite time to ski is from sun up to about 10 am. Therefore I didn't vote, As a Fisherman about the same time frame. It is against the law to boat at high speed within 150 feet from another water craft and I would think person, and you are responsible for any damage that your wake causes.

The wakeless 150 ft from shore wouldn't be a bad rule as long as there were some beaches that you could ski to and from.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Understand where I am comming from. My water craft at present consist of either a float tube or a canoe. And though I have done my share of water skiing, I still consider it just fast trolling. That said, I have to agree 100% that more laws that are uninforced are no better than fewer laws that are uninforced. Uninforced or uninforcable laws simply hamper those who conscienteously obey the laws out of respect for them and do nothing for those who don't care. The latter is wherein the problem lies. AM calm is the most popular time for water skiiers and fishermen alike and it is allready illegal ( if you read the boating laws carefully) to make a wake within 150 feet of shore as has been pointed out. And any boater is responsable for wakes made even farther away. My point: No further laws are needed, just better compliance/inforcement.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I for one believe anyone who purchases a 'motorized' PWC prior to get'n it registered must take a closed book test and pass said test to have a 'motorized' PWC permit/license. Including they must provide the PWC permit/license number(s) with the boat registration. I had to do this in Arizona as a AD military member. Will this help...who knows. But one thing is for sure...you learn the rules...

With that being said...I do find a vast majority of the time when I've hailed down a rec boater and in the the best politeful way as I can do informed them of the 150' rule...98% of them didn't know the water rule of 150' from any wakeless PWC.

Again enforcement of the law is the best deterrent including it's a wake-up call on education on the rules of the water. 

One must take a divers test to get a vehicle license to drive on the road... so why not a test for anyone who wants to operate a PWC. I don't get it. Only people I know that have to take a class and past a test to have a PWC permit are kids...I'm not sure of the age though.

I also know first hand :shock: .... some of them waves especially from wake board boats with the additional ballist of water bladders allowing for bigger waves is a hazard to any other water craft especially someone at a wakeless speed. And I'm sure some of you can relate at how 'huge' them waves can be.... :shock: 

Again make a law, before you can put a PWC on the water and to get it registered anyone who will be the 'driver' must take a closed book test and pass it and have the permit/license on them while operating the boat. Again will it help...who knows... but IHMO it really can't hurt. We all have fish'n licenses and a drivers license...So my vote is for a PWC permit/license renewed every so many years.

Finally, for PV I have the Weber County Sheriff Marine Patrol hot keyed into my cell phone and I will call and have called. Maybe a few more phone calls to water patrols will also help raise the situational awareness of rec boaters.

:| :|


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

I personnaly started taking my glock with me and fire off a few shots at pineview, if that doesnt work i shoot the person dead and use them for bait. j/k

Thats what i feel like doing, saddly i dont think there is enough sherrifs in those boats to see everything, there pretty busy, everytime i see them they have somebody tied up to them. 10 bucks to launch they need to improve some things, A+B days would be awesome but i know that would never fly


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A Libertarian proposing more laws :| 
I have not ever boated or fished there, so I will leave this one to those who have a clue; don't you wish Osama would say such a thing?


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with the things said, that current laws need to be enforced instead of new laws. I have had skiers come by me at 20-30 feet, then they smile and wave. :? I think that if they would use common sense and respect others that we would all be better off. This being said I am not against skiers, there are a lot that use the water and respect others. I just wish others would use their heads and not make skiers look bad as a whole.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just giving you a hard time, I should have added one of these " :mrgreen: "


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

how is that not already the rule 


from the Utah boaters pamphlet

"A wakeless or idle speed is required when operating a
boat in a designated slow, wakeless speed area and within
150 feet of another boat, a person in or floating on the
water, a water skier (except those you are towing), shore
angler, launch ramp, dock, or designated swimming area.
You are responsible for any injury or damage caused by your
boat’s wake. Be courteous and give others plenty of room."

And from the Utah law books
73-18-15.1. Vessel navigation and steering laws.

......
(10) The operator of any vessel may not exceed a wakeless speed when:
(a) within 150 feet of:
(i) another vessel;
(ii) a person in or floating on the water;
(iii) a water skier being towed by another boat;
(iv) a water skier that had been towed behind the operator's vessel unless the skier is still surfing or riding in an upright stance on the wake created by the vessel;
(v) a water skier that had been towed behind another vessel and the skier is still surfing or riding in an upright stance on the wake created by the other vessel;
(vi) a shore fisherman;
(vii) a launching ramp;
(viii) a dock; or
(ix) a designated swimming area; or
(b) in an area designated as a wakeless speed area.
(11) The operator of a motorboat is responsible for any damage or injury caused by the wake produced by the operator's motorboat.
......
(16) A person who violates this section is guilty of a class C misdemeanor.


I say we have plenty of laws already and we enforce the ones we have before we make new ones.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife and I were were trolling one evening about a month ago on Island park reservoir and a guy on a ski cut in to within 10 feet of our boat and threw his wake over the whole bow, soaking my wife and ruining our evening trip. I had all sorts of good things planned for them, cut fuel lines, hidden night crawlers, bag of dook, arson, beach sand in the tank, kidnapping and torture, bamboo under the nails, beer bottle over the head, boat plug removal etc. I think it should be legal to shoot people such as this. Would you mind adding that option to your poll Jim?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

DITTO! :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> One must take a divers test to get a vehicle license to drive on the road... so why not a test for anyone who wants to operate a PWC. I don't get it. Only people I know that have to take a class and past a test to have a PWC permit are kids...I'm not sure of the age though.
> 
> :| :|


I think it should be mandatory to attend a class and pass tests before you are allowed to operate ANY rec vehicle, whether a ATV, snowmobile, Boat etc. There are idiots in every bunch, and if they start requiring these classes, and fine the pants off the people that dont go to them, there would be less of this crap going on. No more excuse "I didnt know the law"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Several years ago, I was working for state parks and spent holiday weekends helping out on boat patrol. on the 4th of July one year, I was at Rockport and some idiot on his jetski cranked it hard and cut in right behind the patrol boat and jumped the wake of the patrol boat. We chased him from the inlet to the dam before he finally stopped and was puzzled for getting a ticket. The funny part was he had the audacity to challenge the ticket in court. The judge (who loved to fish at Rockport and was tired of the jet skiiers) was annoyed the guy challenged the ticket and made him pay the fine ($80), all court costs (Another $400), 40 hours of community service, and completion of a 40 hour boating safety course. My best day ever in court! 

One thing that is at the center of all of this is the cost of enforcement - really. Boating registration fees go to State Parks to pay for boating enforcement - so it is the recreation boating community mostly, that pays for it. So a delicate balance must be reached. Also, any time a Park raises fees, there is an outcry - even when fees are dedicated to stay at that particular water. A guy will pull in with a $40,000 boat, pulled by a $50,000 truck, with $100 in beer, and complain about a $5 launch fee. 

The laws are there already. New laws are not needed. Greater enforcement of those laws is needed. And that costs money that the recreating public and taxpayers of Utah are unwilling to pay.


----------

